# $400 07 jamis dakar xc???



## boomy169 (Apr 23, 2013)

so i am new to the forums still and i have found a 2007 fs jamis dakar xc on CL. this bike would be my first bike and would be my real entrance into this sport. i have been looking for a bike that has disc brakes and is in good condition. the guy i would be buying it from seldomly used it on trails and bought a set of slicks to use it to get back and forth to work about 3-4 times a week. the original maxxis mobsters would be included in the deal as well as a small air pump as an xl helmet. the guy is 6' 1" and the bike is a large. i am 6' 5" so i hope the bike would fit me ok. i can post pictures is you want to see the bike. just let me know what you guys think of the bike and if you have any experience with the bike.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

That's a decent price. If you can swing a little more, Jenson has a 23" new year 2011 for $699 which is killer, the new ones are $1200 or so but I guess 23" is not common. It may fit you better and has a warranty. But if you pref the CL bike, it's decent. I have an 07' I loan out to friends, a 19" and I'm just shy of 6'0.

Jamis Dakar XC Sport Bike '11 > J > Jamis Bicycles | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ride it but it is probably not your size.
A 29er hardtail would be another recommendation.
This Gravity Point 1 is 450 shipped. It would handle bike paths and easy trails or with a 175-250 fork upgrade harder trail riding. It has current geo.
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29Point1 29er Mountain Bikes


----------



## boomy169 (Apr 23, 2013)

im looking to get onto a bike for less than 500. ive ridden a couple 29ers at local bike shops and i like them but i want alot more then what a new bike in that price range could afford. plus if i get into it and hate it i dont wanna spend a whole lot so i dont hav to sell it for so much less than i bought it for... when i actually get into the sport someday i would like to get a 29er fs( thats all a pipe dream right now though). i think ill either find a good bike on CL or ebay for cheap. i know that when my skills progress i will throw some upgrades on my first bike but only when i have the money, being a poor college student and all.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

When you test ride at LBS find out your size. Could be 23" maybe 21". While you're waiting for something on CL go to any demo days local shop and manufacturers offer. This is the time of year for them. You can ride some trails and see what you like.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Too small for ya, look for a similar deal on a 21, 23 or a 29er as mentioned above.

Demo days are great to figure your size out and get a feel of what's out there.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

eb1888 said:


> Ride it but it is probably not your size.
> A 29er hardtail would be another recommendation.
> This Gravity Point 1 is 450 shipped. It would handle bike paths and easy trails or with a 175-250 fork upgrade harder trail riding. It has current geo.
> Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29Point1 29er Mountain Bikes


Exactly! I tested the Gravity Point 1 and I was really impressed. Sweet bike


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I think large is way too small for you
Check out ebay for ised bikes as well. I would get a 29er.at your heights 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------

